# What's your diagnosis?



## kazzie (May 13, 2015)

Let's get medical, medical! I wanna get medical! 

So, do you have a diagnosis? I have (mostly cured) Agoraphobia, some GAD, Panic Disorder (managed).

I'm doing good, though.
For the MBTI, I'm a ENFJ - T.

Yous guys?


----------



## Kobalt (May 14, 2015)

Nope, I'd rather not know what's wrong with me.

It always seems to me as people have no conditions or diseases until they are told they do.


----------



## MikeH (May 15, 2015)

I don't go to the doctor, but I'm sure they'll find a bunch of .... wrong with me when I get my medical check in basic.


----------



## Church2224 (May 15, 2015)

Borderline Personality Disorder - Diagnosed July 8, 2013
Obsessive Compulsive Disorder - Diagnosed June 2011

Has not be fun...


----------



## asher (May 15, 2015)

KingVee said:


> Nope, I'd rather not know what's wrong with me.
> 
> It always seems to me as people have no conditions or diseases until they are told they do.



Eh.

I've had a good friend (who had serious firsthand experience) tell me a few times through college I should look into getting a potential diagnosis for mental health.

Finally went... close to a year ago. Well, I tried for a few weeks talking to a therapist the 13-14 winter, mostly dealing with some bad anxiety flareups/panic attacks, then stopped, then started again in the spring, which brought an actual diagnosis of...

Major depressive episode. Whocoodanoo? Definitely not the first, either. I don't think I necessarily have any kind of diagnosed anxiety issues, they're just symptoms of various things.

I've also had asthma since I was a young kid (3 or younger), significant pollen, animal dander, dust, and mold allergies (much better since I started taking stuff for the environmentals in high school, and something I started for frequent sinus headaches has made animals much better), pretty low grade tinnitus, and acid reflux.

Oh, and I have a hole in my chest (well, not quite), but that's just cosmetic.


----------



## Cnev (May 15, 2015)

I'm not sure what the official diagnosis was, but I saw a psychiatrist when i was young who put me on some pills. I hated the way they made me feel so I stopped taking them. I saw a CBT a few years ago on my own volition who diagnosed me with major depressive disorder, panic disorder and depersonalization disorder. I actually feel kind of bad because i ended up laughing in her face and making what felt like a mockery of her practice. The whole arbitrary "friend for hire" relationship just feels cheesy and bogus to the point where I can't take myself seriously in those situations. Oh well. I can't say any of those diagnoses are legitimate. i dont know who I'd be or what I'd do without all my "abnormalities".

I also have hyperhidrosis which is really ....ing annoying, especially as a guy who plays guitar.


----------



## asher (May 15, 2015)

They're both legitimate diagnoses (likely, at least, assuming a competent professional) AND part of who you are. I don't see why these are mutually exclusive?

I dunno dude. I work with a CBT, and while we get along pretty well, it's not "friend for hire" and it's never been "friend for hire" - I have real friends for that. It's about talking to someone who's professionally trained and researched about human psychology, conditioning, and behavior, and is also a relatively impartial third party, to help you sort things out, identify problems, provide coping mechanisms and longer term plans to address issues.


----------



## TRENCHLORD (May 16, 2015)

Male pattern baldness here. 

But since I clip it anyways it's a good thing because my clippers last that much longer.
Think positive folks.


edit; Your new pic is very cute kazzie, be glad you're not going bald.


----------



## vansinn (May 16, 2015)

I love my paranoia: never a boring moment, always another angle, nothing that can't be done - you know, a True Paranoid always has at least one way out..


----------



## s2k9k (May 16, 2015)

Severe depression and anxiety disorder. Diagnosed at 19. Was pure hell for a couple years with lots of ups and extreme downs, but by now been able to manage it extremely well. In the end, seems like it's definitely made me a stronger person.


----------



## Necris (May 16, 2015)

Bonitis.


----------



## SD83 (May 16, 2015)

Asthma, bipolar disorder. Nothing severe though, I know where to go for help if I need it, but usually managable once I knew about and accepted it, so I think it could be far worse. I might be 'normal'. I know some of those. Horrible thought


----------



## Khaerruhl (May 16, 2015)

Attention Deficit Disorder (ADD YAY), testicular cancer (had surgery and chemo 2 years ago, been on controls for 2 years, have 3 years left of controls, no signs of cancer (f*cking YAY)).

cancer is a major poopybum.


----------



## vilk (May 18, 2015)

I can't imagine what a shrink might tell me if I explained to him the different things I think and feel.


----------



## cwhitey2 (May 18, 2015)

I'm just an asshole.


----------



## MikeH (May 19, 2015)

Mark me down for that, also.


----------



## AugmentedFourth (May 19, 2015)

I'd like to take this thread as an opportunity to point something out.

It worries me when I see people belittle mental diagnosis by saying things like KingVee's comment, or when you hear people joke about things like "oh wow I have to keep all of my eating utensils exactly lined up or it drives me crazy _I'm so OCD_ hehehe."

Not because it's incorrect to say that some illnesses are misdiagnosed or are a result of people being told that they have those diagnoses. Obviously that kind of thing really happens, in both mental and physical medicine. Not because it's not O.K. to joke about mental illness or something like that. It's because I'm afraid that people take these things too seriously or overgeneralize these sentiments.

It's not difficult to imagine that when one person cracks the OCD joke around the table, everyone laughs a little, and then one of those people goes home later that day and washes their hands for hours until they bleed because they _actually_ have OCD. We sometimes forget that the names we toss around like bipolar, OCD, and PTSD have real life-affecting effects for the people who have them.

Same thing with overdiagnosis. People maybe hear the off-handed statistic that something like 1 in 3 people has or will have a mental illness in their life... sounds crazy, right? Imagine someone saying that back in 1904! We must just be getting softer. It must just be that most people have no conditions or diseases until they are told they do.

Or maybe because people don't go around displaying their problems in everyday life. No one wants their personal image to be defined by, say, major depression disorder. People who have mental illnesses aren't all like Brad Pitt in 12 Monkeys. Plus, we just understand more than we did 50 years ago or whatever. When you have someone who takes 40 minutes just to leave their room because they have to, have to, have to do their exiting ritual exactly right, you don't send then to an insane asylum. This isn't 1891. We have ways to treat people like that, to help them out in a similar way to the way that immunomodulator medicine can help people with ulcerative colitis. That's why we diagnose.

I'm not targeting anyone specific in this thread or anything, it's just that KingVee's comment reminded me of some people who really have those sort of convictions. False positives are a thing, but without them medicine can't exist, right?


----------



## Kobalt (May 20, 2015)

I think you took my comment a bit too literal, but okay.

I just got out of a relationship with a suicidal BPD woman, and I've attempted to take my own life away myself, in 2012. I don't belittle .....

But I guess it was out of place, I'll give you that - did not intend on offending anyone.

EDIT: My point was, if I don't go to a doctor, then I have (nothing).


----------



## Alberto7 (May 20, 2015)

Was diagnosed with chronic allergic rhinitis when I was little, and I am slightly asthmatic. I mostly develop asthma when I am undergoing a severe episode of allergies. I have some moderate/serious allergies to dogs and cats (sucks big time, as I love both to death). I was diagnosed with IBS (Irritable Bowel Syndrome) last year, by process of elimination (which means I'm not celiac, nor is it Chron's disease [thank God], or anything else).

I haven't been diagnosed, but I have developed some pretty crippling anxiety due to circumstances in my personal life. Looking back over the last 8 years or so, some mild chronic depression may be at play, but I am just speculating. I have been to counselling, but never an actual professional psychologist/psychiatrist.

The most interesting diagnosis I've ever had was a BAV (Bicuspid Aortic Valve) when my family doctor at the time detected a murmur in my heart when I was about 5. I have been checked about 10 times ever since, with the first 5 or so times having come out positive/ambiguous, and the last 5 negative/ambiguous, with the last two being, according to the doctors, conclusively negative (and that's how it looked in the echocardiogram). No doctors have heard the murmur for at least the last half-dozen times. I am due for another echo soon, and I will get yet another opinion. It has never affected my life in any noticeable way (I have an excellent history of physicals), and most doctors have told me that I shouldn't plan things around that condition that I may or may not have. The only thing I do, just as a safety precaution, is take antibiotics before any dental procedures are performed.



asher said:


> Oh, and I have a hole in my chest (well, not quite), but that's just cosmetic.



You mean as in pectus excavatum? I have never been diagnosed, nor has any doctor ever mentioned it to me, but I do think I may have a very, very mild case of it, since there is a small hole there, and my ribs flare out ever so slightly.


----------



## Chiba666 (May 20, 2015)

Should have gone to see s Shrink after a period in an induced coma and the week or so afterwards where my head was over the place. It wasnt a good place to be, especially with all those strong meds they had me on only made my head a worse place to be.

Still think that 3 years later I might benefit a talk with a stranger who has to listen.


----------



## asher (May 20, 2015)

Alberto7 said:


> You mean as in pectus excavatum? I have never been diagnosed, nor has any doctor ever mentioned it to me, but I do think I may have a very, very mild case of it, since there is a small hole there, and my ribs flare out ever so slightly.



Yeah, I guess that's what it's called. Definitely not as warped looking as the wiki picture, and have never been told it's given me any negative effects (it's only 1-2 1/2").



Chiba666 said:


> Should have gone to see s Shrink after a period in an induced coma and the week or so afterwards where my head was over the place. It wasnt a good place to be, especially with all those strong meds they had me on only made my head a worse place to be.
> 
> Still think that 3 years later I might benefit a talk with a stranger who has to listen.



Can't hurt!



KingVee said:


> I think you took my comment a bit too literal, but okay.
> 
> I just got out of a relationship with a suicidal BPD woman, and I've attempted to take my own life away myself, in 2012. I don't belittle .....
> 
> ...



Again, he wasn't responding to you specifically, just using your comment - and one of the easy ways to read it - as a jumping off point. And it's certainly a viewpoint that others have repeatedly expressed on this forum, so it was worth saying (particularly in ADHD/ADD threads).

Thanks Aug.


----------



## classicalmetal24 (Nov 8, 2015)

Diagnosed with grave's diseases when I was 8 1/2 years old (symptoms appeared a few days after an immunization), received radioactive iodine treatment at 16 years of age, left my thyroid just a bit smaller than it should have been, I now take thyroxine to balance out hormone levels that the thyroid produces. I have to take that medicine for the rest of my life.


----------



## BrailleDecibel (Nov 18, 2015)

Bipolar disorder for me...it sucks, but I'm on the right meds for it now, so I'm about as "normal" as a guy like me can be.


----------



## tacotiklah (Nov 19, 2015)

For mental:
Severe PTSD (the real deal and not that fake ass tumblr kind), Chronic Depression, Gender Dysphoria

For physical:
Type 2 diabetes, Bilateral Flat Sensorineural Hearing Loss, (now completely treated and healed of) early stages of melanoma. astigmatism.

Yeah, I got some stuff wrong with me, but I'm working through it. Some things can be cured (like the cancerous moles on my back), others have no cure and can only be treated (like my hearing loss and gender dysphoria).


----------



## asher (Nov 19, 2015)

as of yesterday, official ADHD Inattentive Type. which means, once I find a new damn primary care physician, trying meds.


----------



## Explorer (Nov 20, 2015)

Every time I've changed cities, and therefore physicians, I go through a period where the new doctor has reactions to various differences from the norm. 

And they never want to take the word of previous physicians and the evidence of previous testing regarding that it's just the way I work. 

I cringe when I hear the word "anomaly" in the context of my body. *laugh*


----------



## Alex Kenivel (Nov 20, 2015)

I get paranoid, itchy, and irrational when I don't play guitar for an extended period of time.. 



Kobalt said:


> Nope, I'd rather not know what's wrong with me.



I honestly am reluctant to get some kind of mental health test, or whatever it is that takes place to earn the results that I'd rather not hear. I'm anxious enough as it is! 

My teachers in elementary school (who were old hippies) said I was very "busy" but it was pretty much ignored. 

Let's fast forward to 4 years ago. My gf and I were watching a new reality show about OCD and after it got going, I had suppressed memories from childhood come back to me. 

I constantly chewed my shirt collar, I had bizarre exiting rituals, walking rituals, I needed a sense of evenness whenever I spun in one direction or another, or when I touched things I had a specific rhythm pattern that I still remember. 

I turned the show off. I couldn't believe it, but I had to. About that same time my son was diagnosed with autism. 

My father is pretty cooky, and his family is all over the spectrum, ranging from my uncle Robert, who was diagnosed with schizophrenia after he flipped out before a stage performance in his late teens, to my aunt Kathy who's been married 6 times and talks a mile a minute, Uncle Tom, who in his 40s is still couch surfing and skateboarding, is prone to fits of anger and is a martial arts master who had to register his hands and feet as deadly weapons, to my uncle Dan, a twitchy marathon runner who flips out on his wife when there's a smudge on the microwave. My aunt and one of my uncles have kids and they're pieces of work as well.

I can only imagine what I've got wrong with me..besides the anxiety and the Prozac. 

Oh, and I have ulnar fasciitis, deteriorating nerves in both arms and I'm very sure I'm going to be losing feeling in my fingers and toes within 10 years.


----------



## odibrom (Nov 20, 2015)

... there once was a doctor so good that even to healthy people he would find something...


----------



## MFB (Nov 20, 2015)

> I constantly chewed my shirt collar



Oh hey I used to do that too. I don't think I've ever known/heard of another person who did it though.


----------



## kromeasdf (Nov 21, 2015)

I was diagnosed with multiple sclerosis this May, and it's been pain in the ass so far.
Not only does it disable me physically every now and then, but it affects mental health and cognitive function a lot.


----------

